# Attic Conversion Cost With Ensuite



## taytoman (16 Jan 2012)

Hello

Can anyone tell me what an attic conversion with ensuite in a 4 bed semi in dublin should cost? House built in 2001 so it has a truss roof, so needs steel beams


----------



## babydays (16 Jan 2012)

I got a quote recently from a an outfit in Donabate. 
Our is a large attic space - 4 bed detached house). 9 m x 7 m or so. Quote was for 23K including lots of velux.


----------



## taytoman (16 Jan 2012)

Could you post the name of the company?
the house is 28ft x 20ft, the the conversion area is about 14ft X 16ft


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Jan 2012)

babydays said:


> I got a quote recently from a an outfit in Donabate.
> Our is a large attic space - 4 bed detached house). 9 m x 7 m or so. Quote was for 23K including lots of velux.


what performance specification did you gave the company? what is  included in this price? and what type of roof timbers are there? ex Vat I  presume? will eng structural cert and Planning permission be included?


----------



## x4winnie (16 Jan 2012)

I'm interested in this subject. As a general rule of thumb, how much does an extension cost per mtr or ft. I do not need plumbing, just an extra room, with windows door roof etc.


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Jan 2012)

x4winnie said:


> I'm interested in this subject. As a general rule of thumb, how much does an extension cost per mtr or ft. I do not need plumbing, just an extra room, with windows door roof etc.


an extension, yes? budget 1000€ per m2


----------



## babydays (17 Jan 2012)

yes includes engineer's structural cert.

suspended attic floor. RSJ/steelwork for roofwork and suspended floor.

planning not needed as am not looking to call it bedrooms, but fire doors are included.

insulation with a performance of 0.19w/m2 U value

will pm you the name of the outfit taytoman


----------



## Squonk (17 Jan 2012)

I was looking at getting something similar done a while back. I have a double-hipped roof (or square hip roof or pyramid roof or whatever its called). All the talk of steel work etc scared me off. Has anybody got actual experience of getting an attic conversion like this done? There were some issues that bothered me : would I need a new boiler to heat the attic? would the insulation be good enough? would there be a draught running up to the attic when the front door opened? would there be enough headroom etc


----------



## lowCO2design (17 Jan 2012)

babydays said:


> yes includes engineer's structural cert.
> 
> suspended attic floor. RSJ/steelwork for roofwork and suspended floor.
> 
> ...


seek planning [broken link removed], ensure stairs are compliant to Building regs, don't use multi-foil and carefully consider your air-tightness, also Velux locations for possible future fire escape


----------

